# Hollywood, FL taxi



## Trainnut77 (Apr 29, 2017)

Are their usually taxis waiting when the Silver Meteor arrives in Hollywood, FL, or does anyone have a recommendation for a good cab company to use to get to and from the station and a beachfront hotel? Thanks.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 29, 2017)

The last time I traveled to Hollywood was about 8 years ago, and there were taxis waiting. I traveled to Pembroke Pines, which is west of the station (and further than the beach).


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 30, 2017)

I have yet to see a station that is more than tiny that doesn't have at least one waiting taxi. They know where people arrive and need transportation.

Having said that, I'd check on what people say about taxi companies because in my experience, except for a relatively few cities that strictly regulate cabs, they are often dirty, don't use A/C even when it is needed, blast irritating music for the driver's enjoyment and often don't use the meter even if it is working. You might consider Uber or Lyft. My experience with Uber is that none of the above complaints were true for any of my trips.

Once, in Raleigh, we took a cab to a nearby hotel from the station. The driver had to go about a half mile (in each direction) out of his way so he could stop and get gas then expected us to pay the meter charge for the extra mile. He qualified for all the other issues too. Uber didn't exist back then.


----------



## TEREB (May 6, 2017)

We're snowbirds and Hollywood is our station of choice. A few years ago, there was always plenty of Taxi's waiting at the station. Last November, there was only 1 or 2 taxis when we arrived. I don't know if it was because we were a few hours late or if more people are using Uber.

If possible, use Uber. Taxi's are metered and charges us $35-$40 to go to/from our home in Hollywood to Port Everglades. Uber charges $17. Clean car, polite drivers. Taxis are not in good shape, and not so clean.


----------



## TEREB (May 7, 2017)

I want to ammendment my post from yesterday as my husband is now on train 98 and took a taxi this morning, not Uber, from home in Hollywood to Hollywood station.

For some reason, my Uber app wouldn't open, so I called Yellow Cab. I've seen their cabs around and they looked pretty good. So I felt safe calling them.

The driver called, as well as a company text, letting my husband know how far the cab was. Then another text letting him know the cab arrived.

It was a new clean and roomy cab. Nice polite driver. And the fare was maybe $2- $3 less than it was in the past.

There was a story a few years ago saying that cabs from this area drive slower to run up the metered fare. I don't know if this is true and that explains the lower rate this time. But, what a difference since the last time we used a taxi.

I'm not saying all their cabs are this new or this clean, but the few I've seen on the road looked good. I guess competition is good.

Their number is 954-777-7777.

If your train is late, I would call from FLL and reserve a car, just to be sure someone is there waiting.


----------

